# [EMERGE] Problemas al compilar graphviz (Solucionado)

## Popolous

¡Buenas!

He estado un tiempo fuera de casa por razones de trabajo y ayer me decidí a actualizar Gentoo. Después del emerge --sync de rigor, vino el emerge -uavDN world. Todo fue bien, algún error de compilación que subsané tras revisar las USE flags y seguí actualizando (eran la friolera de más de 590 paquetes...).

Al llegar al paquete graphviz me da el siguiente error de compilación:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-gfx/graphviz-2.22.2-r1 failed to compile: libgvplugin_gd.so: undefined reference to `gd_psfontResolve'
> 
> 

 

Hace un mes me volvió a pasar lo mismo e hice un reporte de fallos. Pero hasta la fecha no he podido encontrar nada que me permita arreglar este error y continuar. En google no he visto nada más que el bug que os he citado más arriba. ¿Tiene que ver con alguna USE flag? ¿Algún paquete que entre en conflicto?

La verdad es que ya no sé qué hacer para que compile. A ver si me podéis echar una mano.

¡Saludos!Last edited by Popolous on Sat May 30, 2009 6:38 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## chakenio

Buenas que tal, mira la verdad el error ni idea. Googleando un poco, comprendo que es un error de linkeo, el compilador no esta encontrando la libreria `gd_psfontResolve'. Podes poner un emerge --info, hiciste luego revdep-rebuild.

Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

La verdad es que ahora os pongo emerge --info, está con un revdep-rebuild y probaré de nuevo a hacer el emerge -uavDN world. No he visto la librería 'gd_psfontResolve' en la lista de dependencias rotas, pero bueno...a ver si se resuelve así.

Os mantengo informados, gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Pues terminó de hacer el revdep-rebuild y nada...sigue fallando. Ahora estoy actualizando python, con el python-updater. También he probado con 

```

fix_libtoolfiles 4.3.2

```

Pero no ha encontrado nada que arreglar.

Sigo viendo a ver, cualquier ayuda es bien recibida.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y si bajas graphviz a la rama estable compila?

Por lo que veo es dependencia de imagemagick, supongo -no tiengo tiempo de comprobarlo ya mismo- que el use flag de imagemagick que dispara la instalación de graphviz es svg. Si no usas un webserver o alguna aplicación que genere gráficos SVG en un archivo html podrías simplemente quitarle la use a imagemagick y ya con eso no necesitarías del paquete conflictivo.

Por las dudas asegurate corriendo:

```
equery depends graphviz
```

Salud!

----------

## Popolous

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Y si bajas graphviz a la rama estable compila?
> 
> 

 

He rebajado hasta la versión 2.22 y el fallo sigue siendo el mismo. Debe ser algo de base, pero lo que haré será mirar el imagemagick y desactivar la USE flag que me dices a ver si es eso.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Pues nada, sigo estancado   :Crying or Very sad: . He probado a poner en /etc/portage/package.mask el paquete, pero hay varios más que dependen de él:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-gfx/exiv2
> 
> kde-base/gwenview
> ...

 

Después, lo he quitado del archivo (he comentado la línea) para no bloquearlo y he probado a emerger exiv2 con los parámetros del emerge -av para ver qué USE tiene activadas, pero no he visto la flag svb para deshabilitarla...

En fin, no sé qué más puedo hacer. He rebajado 3 versiones el graphviz y me da el mismo error. Alguna librería debo tener mal instalada (o no instalada o corrupta) pero no sé cuál es.

Por cierto, el comando:

```

equery depends graphviz

```

No arroja ningún resultado   :Confused: 

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

También posteo la salida del comando emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2,
> 
> 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 i686)
> ...

 

¡Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Manda huevos, la USE doc de exiv2 no apunta a documentación sino a otros 5 paquetes que nada tienen que ver con documentación...

```
    doc? (

        dev-lang/python

        app-doc/doxygen

        dev-libs/libxslt

        dev-util/pkgconfig

        media-gfx/graphviz

    )

```

Tiene fácil solución, desactiva la USE doc (yo la tengo quitada en todo el sistema y nunca la he necesitado)

Saludos.

----------

## Popolous

¡Madre mía!

Pues mira que he estado pensando en desactivarla porque era la única USE flag común en todos los paquetes que he pegado anteriormente. Voy a probar y como sea esto me tendré que dar mil latigazos por mi torpeza supina...

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Bueno, parece que ahora está compilando sin que aparezca en el listado (creo) el dichoso graphviz. Son 319 paquetes y antes eran 320 así que imagino que no aparecerá, no me ha dado tiempo a verlos cuando avanzaban la pantalla, pero tengo el graphviz en package.mask así que supongo que estará ya desactivado.

Espero que no haya ya más errores y pueda volver a iniciar las X sin problemas, ya que antes de actualizar se me quedaba la pantalla negra. Voy a esperar que terminen las actualizaciones y a ver qué pasa.

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Pues he cantado victoria demasiado pronto...Estaba entre los paquetes, y sigue dando errores de compilación, aún desactivando globalmente la variable USE = doc.

El paquete conflictivo ahora es doxygen que no me deja enmascararlo porque depende de graphviz y si enmascaro doxygen hay otros que dependen de él...vamos que esto puede convertirse en la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.

Voy a seguir indagando, alguna solución distinta de reinstalar todo debe haber.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Txema

A ver... descripción del paquete doxygen: (paquete que yo no tengo instalado por cierto)

 *Quote:*   

> documentation system for C++, C, Java, Objective-C, Python, IDL, and other languages

 

¿Seguro que has desactivado la USE doc? y ¿seguro que has añadido la opción -N al emerge para que lo tenga en cuenta?

Pega la salida de emerge -pvuND world, si no tienes X solo tienes que redirigirlo a un archivo:

```
emerge -pvuND world > LOG
```

O usar less o more, lo que más te guste  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Sí Txema ha sido más torpeza mía que otra cosa. Después de darme el mismo error, desinstalé doxygen y ya todo va como la seda...Hasta que ha llegado a otro paquete ftlk. 

Voy a buscar por el foro si este error se ha dado antes porque simplemente no me compila y el error que me da no es muy descriptivo.

Lo cambio a solucionado. Ahora sí.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Mmm, no son exactamente las mismas versiones, pero échale un vistazo a esto: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270487

Saludos.

----------

## Popolous

Mmmm pues parece ser que sí, que son la misma versión (al menos de fltk es la 1.1.9).

Voy a ver si me bajo el parche y se lo aplico a ver si va. Tendré que leerme cómo se aplican   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: . 

¡Saludos!

----------

